# Myself, Dana and sometimes her daddy



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

These are a lot of photos and decided to make a new thread instead post them in the "post your pics" thread:tongue:









Myself, and the little Dana in her 2nd day:tongue:








We, again:happy:








Dana, at her 11th day of life hereroud:









Daddy:tongue:









Half an hour ago:happy:









With daddy:laughing:









With daddy, again:tongue:








:happy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

She's precious and adorable! roud:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

D'awwww.....cute. <3

Also, the thread title reminds me of a particular title of a book btw, not only because of the similarity of the name, but because it's a really touching story (biography actually) about a relationship between a mother and her child.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

It's a cute kid and everything....

But man, judging from the title, I was expecting porn.

But that's just my dumb ass


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> She's precious and adorable! roud:


Thank you so much!!:shocked:roud:roud:roud:



Arioche said:


> D'awwww.....cute. <3
> 
> Also, the thread title reminds me of a particular title of a book btw, not only because of the similarity of the name, but because it's a really touching story (biography actually) about a relationship between a mother and her child.


Thank you very much:tongue:roud:roud: 
What about that book? It sounds interesting:shocked:



Kevinaswell said:


> It's a cute kid and everything....
> 
> But man, judging from the title, I was expecting porn.
> 
> But that's just my dumb ass


omg, I noticed it-too late-:crazy::crazy:
Thank you very muchroud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Aw, daddy looks tired :bored:

You daughter is beautiful. It makes me so happy to look at babies thank you for putting these up. I have a big stupid smile on my face right now (obviously this thread is not helping me curb my very strong maternal urges atm. haha) 

Hope all is going well for mum, dad, bub and the rest of the family.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Aw, daddy looks tired :bored:
> 
> You daughter is beautiful. It makes me so happy to look at babies thank you for putting these up. I have a big stupid smile on my face right now (obviously this thread is not helping me curb my very strong maternal urges atm. haha)
> 
> Hope all is going well for mum, dad, bub and the rest of the family.


Yeaah, Dana is so cute but doesn't let us sleep:crying::crying:
Thank you very much NatalieAnne:happy:, I'm happy to know that you liked the photos:tongue:roud:
Hope you're ok too:happy:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Galaris said:


> Yeaah, Dana is so cute but doesn't let us sleep:crying::crying:
> Thank you very much NatalieAnne:happy:, I'm happy to know that you liked the photos:tongue:roud:
> Hope you're ok too:happy:



Oh yes, I'm sure she doesn't! I was eight when my twin sisters where born. One slept well, and was an angel.. the other one. oh my god, she never slept and her screams were piercing. And they didnt ever want to be separated so sleeping in the same bassinet meant the screamer kept waking up the placid one. Just a nightmare. I think I was traumatized by that whole experience roud:

How are you finding motherhood? how old is she now?


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

She was admitted-is it wrong? Maybe one day I'll speak and write English properly, one day...:mellow:- to the hospital, she had bronchiolitis... We were since december 27 until january 1st... Right now she's crying a lot but she usually doesn't do it. She loves human contact and doesn't like to be alone. Since we brought her from the hospital she sleeps in our bed... Doesn't want her own ¬¬U She smiles a lot, specially to me and his dad *-* I cannot find my camera since yesterday, I'd really want to have photos of each Dana's day or week:frustrating: Right today she'll be 2 months old :tongue:
It's something stressful, sometimes, but I see it wonderful anyway ^^ It is obvious but Dana changed our lives a lot...
It was hard to see her at the hospital, with the oxygen and the device to measure blood oxygen saturation, but she's ok since three or four days ago, finally.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

You are beautiful in this photograph with your family T.T.

BE HAPPY WITH HER, and his daddy!!!
i wish you the best in world!!!


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

scarygirl said:


> You are beautiful in this photograph with your family T.T.
> 
> BE HAPPY WITH HER, and his daddy!!!
> i wish you the best in world!!!


@scarygirl

Thank you very much!!! ^^ Wish you the same 

Unfortunately, her dad and I broke up :/ So it's being harder, but we are ok, Dana is looking like this right now <3


----------

